# Mercedes Benz GLC uber/lyft



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

Hello everyone

Can somebody please tell me which category is glc on uber and if possible on lyft

Is it lux ? Xl ? Premier ?

Much appriciated
Thanks


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

No xl, no lux just premier and select


----------



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

And select is equals to what ? Thats on uber correct ?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Speedy1 said:


> And select is equals to what ? Thats on uber correct ?


Uber select and lyft premier are basically the same thing. Low to mid level "luxury"


----------



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Uber select and lyft premier are basically the same thing. Low to mid level "luxury"


Thank you


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> No xl, no lux just premier and select


please don't just answer him without knowing what city he belongs to. his market doesn't have select.



Speedy1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can somebody please tell me which category is glc on uber and if possible on lyft
> 
> ...


in Miami Florida, Mercedes glc is eligible for:

Lyft, Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux
Uber, Uber lux ( require commercial license)


----------



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> please don't just answer him without knowing what city he belongs to. his market doesn't have select.
> 
> in Miami Florida, Mercedes glc is eligible for:
> 
> ...


Thanks for helpfull reply, for a commercial license i am guessing we have to go through some type of exam etc correct ?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Speedy1 said:


> Thanks for helpfull reply, for a commercial license i am guessing we have to go through some type of exam etc correct ?


you will have to contact your DMV for that


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> please don't just answer him without knowing what city he belongs to. his market doesn't have select.
> 
> in Miami Florida, Mercedes glc is eligible for:
> 
> ...


Maybe the op should ask in his market sub forum

Most markets do have select


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Maybe the op should ask in his market sub forum
> 
> Most markets do have select


actually most market do NOT have select.
Not even DC has it

and even the city does have select, it's requirement it's different than from yours, so look it up before you answer (google "miami uber car requirements")


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> actually most market do NOT have select.
> Not even DC has it
> 
> and even the city does have select, it's requirement it's different than from yours, so look it up before you answer (google "miami uber car requirements")


I stand by most markets have select including most of the Florida markets select is in Tampa and Orlando. I know every uber market has different requirements. Which is why asking market specific questions in an international forum is dumb. I was trying to be helpful

But still more than half the markets have select 
All of california
Most of florida
Most if not all of Arizona 
Chicago 
Denver 
Kansas city

Those are places I've been in the last few years all with select. Yes there are markets without select. Colorado mountain areas don't have select but the rest of the state does anyway. I apologize to the op for the incorrct iinformation for his specific market that has an unusual ride tier system


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> please don't just answer him without knowing what city he belongs to. his market doesn't have select.
> 
> in Miami Florida, Mercedes glc is eligible for:
> 
> ...


I find it funny how you lectured someone else and yet give terrible information yourself lol

Uber lux does not require commercial insurance



RideshareGentrification said:


> I stand by most markets have select including most of the Florida markets select is in Tampa and Orlando. I know every uber market has different requirements. Which is why asking market specific questions in an international forum is dumb. I was trying to be helpful
> 
> But still more than half the markets have select
> All of california
> ...


We used to have select here, but changed it to lux. It's basically the same thing anyway, and even worse there are a lot of cars that can do lux or select that are not on the list


----------



## Speedy1 (May 1, 2018)

Speedy1 said:


> Thanks for helpfull reply, for a commercial license i am guessing we have to go through some type of exam etc correct ?


I didnt have to get commercial license uber fine with regular license


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

In NY Burbs standard license,,,, we only have line, plus, premier, NO Pool, xl, premium, premium suv. Went to Monticello today and only X & XL were avail on uber


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

X


----------

